# NFL Fan Emotions



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

There isen't one, it's the United States


----------



## sxsw (Nov 14, 2005)

My vote goes to LSU for their crazy fans. Those Cajuns sure know how to get really drunk and loud at a football game, especially at night. Texas A&M is also extremely loud with the 85,000+ in the stadium waving white towels over their heads and when they start to chant and sway back and forth you would think the stadium is about to topple over. 

While not the best atmosphere in nation, Oklahoma is probably one of the best and should be included on your list. One of the all time winningest programs in college football (7 national championships) and consistently ranked in the Top 10 (until this year) OU games in Norman are quite the experience. Penn State may rule tailgating but OU does it just about as good and the 84,000 that pack the stadium are usually pretty loud. 

Oklahoma and Texas have one of the best rivalries in the nation played at the Cotton Bowl every year in Dallas with the fans split down the middle. It's a great atmosphere where fans and students from each university go to Dallas for an entire weekend of partying, drinking, and going to the fair all centered around the football game.

Oklahoma Memorial Stadium









At night









Oklahoma vs. Texas (Red River Rivalry) - Oklahoma fans in red, Texas fans in burnt orange


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

ou sucks


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Seriously OU is shit


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Will anyone be going to a bowl game?

I picked up my Orange Bowl tickets last week (under the impression we would get to see Marcus Vick). Should be fun to watch us rape FSU but it is a shame we won't get a chance to prove ourselves as atleast #2.


----------



## sxsw (Nov 14, 2005)

I will be at the Holiday Bowl in San Diego for Oklahoma vs. Oregon.


----------



## evangelistik (Dec 6, 2005)

WHERE IS VIRGINIA TECH IN YOUR LIST????


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Thought about VT but I was disappointed by their fans during the Miami game, Lane Stadium is also small.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

I had to vote for the Big House even though I go to Notre Dame. That stadium just reverberates with the screaming of 111,000 fans, and the entire city stops for game day.

Although, Notre Dame stadium, which has a reputation for mild-mannered fans, held its own in the USC game this year. On that 4th and 9 play it was LOUD.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Oh, and for the unparalleled Notre Dame Irish football tradition, check out this video:
http://www.nd.edu/aboutnd/about/sights/asx/nd/irish_lan.asx


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

there needs to be more pics in this thread. i''d like to see more of Lane Stadium. That place gets NUTS!!!


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

^



























Sorry but I don't think Lane can compare to Beaver or the Swamp


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Ben Hill Griffin Stadium, UF (The Swamp)



















Gator Chomp


----------



## easysurfer (Dec 12, 2004)

zaqattaq said:


> There isen't one, it's the United States


Don't they have any kind of passenger train services in the USA? Are the railways only used for freight? If so when did they stop the passenger trains? Is it because they wouldn't get enough customers, that would be hard to believe. You'd think the USA would be the ideal place to have super-fast trains, quicker than the bullets in japan.


----------



## archifreese (May 5, 2005)

passenger trains exist but only in super urban areas. state college,PA and alot of these bigger colleges are not super urban and are several hours from urban areas. the quantity of cars made passenger trains virtually obsolete in the past 50 years in most of the US.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Other places in the world don't have nearly the domestic airline network that we have either. So basically people fly instead of taking the train. Look at the world's busiest airports lists and see how many US airports are on there.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The train station in state college from the 30's is now a parking lot and bus terminal, people fly and drive.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

rantanamo said:


> Other places in the world don't have nearly the domestic airline network that we have either. So basically people fly instead of taking the train. Look at the world's busiest airports lists and see how many US airports are on there.


Yep, according to www.world-airport-codes.com, 17 of the 30 busiest airports in the world are located in the US.

People just fly or drive more here, and its often much cheaper to do than taking trains. Although, on the east coast there are some very cheap bus routes (the so-called "Chinatown" buses). I took a bus from Philadelphia to New York City for only $10.


----------



## easysurfer (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks for the information guys. I had a fague idea they didn't use trains much in the USA. I wouldn't mind getting trains in the UK but they're so damn expensive for basic service.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

sxsw said:


> Oklahoma Memorial Stadium


Every time I see one of those "irregular" college stadia I always try and imagine how big it would be if they filled in the gaps...


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

they probably will fill in the future as the alumni bases grow. Consider them works in progress.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes the thing about College stadiums is they are always being added on to.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7395758391128830910&q=Texas+tech


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

Very true. College stadiums are very rarely torn down. They simply add on to them as needed. For instance, the University of Texas stadium in Austin has undergone numerous renovations, like many NCAA ballparks, arenas, and stadiums:

Past:

















Current:

















Future:


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

I've never taken a train in my entire life...to anywhere.

As far as I know, there are no high speed lines in the US, which is why nobody takes trains. 

If you need to get somewhere fast in the US, you fly. 

For instance, travel from Houston, TX to Dallas, TX (386 km) only costs 45 euros each way and only takes 1.25 hours.

It's cheaper and faster, per kilometer, to fly than take trains in the US. This is why few trains exist and why few are under consideration. There are more subways and passenger train lines in northeastern US, but that's because large towns are closer together there.


----------



## 2005 (Jul 17, 2005)

great prairie said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7395758391128830910&q=Texas+tech


LOL!


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

BaylorGuy314 said:


> I've never taken a train in my entire life...to anywhere.
> 
> As far as I know, there are no high speed lines in the US, which is why nobody takes trains.
> 
> ...


Wow,that's an expensive flight! Aren't there any low-cost airlines?


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry, the 92 euros was a roundtrip price...it's closer to 40-50 euros each way. I don't know what a high speed rail would charge, but they probably wouldn't be able to go much cheaper.


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

That video was hilarious. 

GOOOOOO RAAAAAAIDDDDDDEEEERRRSSSS!


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

great prairie said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7395758391128830910&q=Texas+tech


:hahaha:.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

BaylorGuy314 said:


> Very true. College stadiums are very rarely torn down. They simply add on to them as needed. For instance, the University of Texas stadium in Austin has undergone numerous renovations, like many NCAA ballparks, arenas, and stadiums:


What's the "final" capacity going to be?


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

I believe it's in the 110,000 capacity range, but I could be wrong.

Here's another great example:

Oklahoma State's Boone Pickens Stadium:

1940s:









1950s:









1960s:









1980s - 1990s:


















Current:



























FUTURE:


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Neyland Stadium Through the Years:

1921:









1929:









1939:









1948:









1962:









1972:









1976:









1987:









1996:









2005:


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

Any future plans for expansion at Neyland? The place is already huge, but I notice they averaged over 103% of capacity this year (especially impressive cosidering the team only went 5-6).

I don't know how they could make the place any bigger...


----------



## torsten (Apr 8, 2004)

Some of the people voting obviously haven't spent much time in the actual stadiums. Michigan, for example, is comparatively quiet. Not an intimidating atmosphere at all.

To me the Swamp at Florida has an edge over most of the others. Wild and loud as hell.
For a stunning visual experience, nothing comes close to Tennessee.


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

torsten said:


> Some of the people voting obviously haven't spent much time in the actual stadiums. Michigan, for example, is comparatively quiet. Not an intimidating atmosphere at all.


I voted for Michigan, and I've been to a Notre Dame game at the Big House. It's just a matter of opinion... sure the big house might be a bit quieter (not by much) but the poll is "best college football atmosphere", not "loudest stadium." The Big House is an amazing experience.


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

A loud stadium is a big part of the atmosphere for me, but that may be something other people don't consider very important. 

I voted for LSU, because nothing's louder than 92000 drunk cajuns, but Kyle Field in College Station would probably be on the top of the list if I didn't weigh volume so much. I've always been very impressed with their simutaneous cheers, motions, swaying, etc. It's really one of a kind. I also have several Aggies in the family, and despite how much I hate them, I've always respected the atmosphere A&M has for a football game.

I have noticed a declining trend in that type of Aggie support the last several years however. They've had two losing seasons in the last three and the new A&M fans seem to be much more fickle than they used to be...

Kyle Field:



















After 9/11:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

these photos are great. more more more. i love to see the transformations.


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

Kyle Field's expansion over the years:










































































































































































FUTURE EXPANSION TO 115,000:


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

I wonder, as college stadiums keep expanding, will the others expand just for bragging rights? Say Kyle Field does expand to 115,000, then will Michigan, Penn State, and Ohio State try to expand?
Another reason I voted for the Big House... they've been so big for so long. 85,000 by the 1920's, and by the 1950's crowds were over 100,000.
Also, for those of you from outside the US who are just finding out about how huge college football stadiums are, try this link: http://www.collegecharlie.com/stadiums.html


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

moxwax said:


> Raymond James Stadium - Tampa, Florida, USA
> home of the Tampa Bay Buccaneers (American Football)
> 
> Our team's only been around since 1976, but we have good fans. Our fanbase extends all around the world and lage groups of followers (other than being all around America) can be found in England, Germany, Amsterdam, and Japan. We're probably not as crazy as some of the established football clubs in Europe, but we're among the best in America. The fans here in Tampa Bay are rowdy as hell and faithful til the end!
> ...


First of all; don't even think about saying you've got groups of followers in Europe.
Second; Just because Amsterdam's won the NFL Europe Bowl, doens't mean we love American Football.
Third; I'm from Amsterdam and never heard of you.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I figured I'd show 2 of the stadiums on this list that haven't been represented yet: Clemson and UGA.

I'm a Clemson student and have always been an avid UGA fan. I had the opportunity to go to the Georgia - South Carolina game this past fall, and it was great. The tailgating scene was awesome, and once we got inside the stadium I was really impressed. The fans at UGA are absolutely crazy singing songs about the "Drunk, obnoxious Georgia fans" and constantly barking "GOOOOOO Dawgs! Sic 'em woof woof woof woof woof!", it was a ballsy time for sure. Here's a few pics that I took from the game.

Needed to get a picture of myself 'Between the Hedges'


















Sanford Stadium can hold 92,000 screaming fans, but usually they get about 94,000 a game









The game winning TD against South Carolina....Go Dawgs!


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Now time for my favorite: Clemson University.

Death Valley's capacity is about 81,000, but we have fit over 86,000 fans in here before for Bowden Bowl (In case you don't know what Bowden Bowl is, our coach, Tommy Bowden, is the son of Florida State's coach, Bobby Bowden and each year we play each other). This year we nearly broke a sound record for stadium noise when we played the University of Miami...we ended up losing in Triple OT but it was definitely the best day of my life, truly amazing. Here's some pics:


















"The 25 Most Exciting Seconds in Football" the running of the Hill. I don't exactly know why they do this, I believe it has something to do with a war tradition of some sort, but it's an awesome time of getting fired up for fans and players alike while waiting for the cannon to fire.









The Sea of Orange









This pic was taken of the hill right after we made a last second field goal to beat Texas A&M 25-24 in our season opener. I'm actually standing about ten rows behind the guy who is holding up the big orange fence on the right hand side.









Here's a rendering of the addition we're putting on our stadium, The WestZone project:









And a construction pic taken awhile ago, it's nearly finished now:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

RUDY RUDY RUDY!!!!!


I still find it amazing that a college team in the US can sell out 80K-100K a game.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ College Football is the best sport in the USA, no doubt. The fact that stadiums sell out 80,000-100,000 a game is a testament to how amazing this sport truly is. There is nothing more exciting than getting caught up in the atmosphere of a great college football town. Before the game I walk from my room to whatever party/tailgate I'm going to. Walking through the middle of town with open beers in front of state police officers and catch up on scores by walking up to strangers tailgates and ask them what's happening so far in the games across the nation. Most people will have TV's with satellites hooked up to the back of their SUV's or pickup truck.

If you haven't had the opportunity to make it to a bigtime college football game in your life, try to make it a point to do so--I promise you will not be disappointed. Beyond the game, there is just something in the air. There is a passion that goes with college football that can't be carried over into the professional level. The rivalries, the wild fans, the fight songs, the chants, and the giant collesium's that they play in can't be matched by the NFL. The NFL has good teams that play each other and call each other their rivals...but they don't compare to what college has to offer. Ohio St.-Michigan, Florida-Florida St., Texas-Oklahoma, Georgia-Florida, Florida St.-Miami, Auburn-Alabama, Clemson-South Carolina, Notre Dame-USC, and dozens of other rivalries are the highlight of every fans season.

Speaking of which, today is Signing Day! If you're not from the USA, then you probably don't know what Signing Day is. It's the one day of the year when all the top high-school football players in the nation officially sign with whatever college they decided to go to for the next season. Most of the sports networks are completely filled with shows talking about who went where and what teams did the best recruiting. How did everyone's team finish up? Clemson finished up at #14 in the nation for recruiting by Rivals.com, and snagged the #1 all-around running back in the nation (#3 by CSTV.com) CJ Spiller (#8 player overall according to Rivals.com) along with one of the top DL's, Ricky Sapp (#18 overall by CSTV.com). We also got a recruit coming from a military prep school who plays wide receiver and was clocked at running the 40-yard dash at 4.126!!!! He was dubbed "The fastest player on the East Coast" by Rivals.com. We finished up #21 in the nation for actual football rankings, but look for us coming up big next season. Clemson should do very very well. Can't wait for the fall!!! 
"C-L-E-M-S-O--N!" "Go Tigers! Fight like hell baby, and win!"


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

tmac14wr said:


> ^^ College Football is the best sport in the USA, no doubt. The fact that stadiums sell out 80,000-100,000 a game is a testament to how amazing this sport truly is. There is nothing more exciting than getting caught up in the atmosphere of a great college football town. Before the game I walk from my room to whatever party/tailgate I'm going to. Walking through the middle of town with open beers in front of state police officers and catch up on scores by walking up to strangers tailgates and ask them what's happening so far in the games across the nation. Most people will have TV's with satellites hooked up to the back of their SUV's or pickup truck.
> 
> If you haven't had the opportunity to make it to a bigtime college football game in your life, try to make it a point to do so--I promise you will not be disappointed. Beyond the game, there is just something in the air. There is a passion that goes with college football that can't be carried over into the professional level. The rivalries, the wild fans, the fight songs, the chants, and the giant collesium's that they play in can't be matched by the NFL. The NFL has good teams that play each other and call each other their rivals...but they don't compare to what college has to offer. Ohio St.-Michigan, Florida-Florida St., Texas-Oklahoma, Georgia-Florida, Florida St.-Miami, Auburn-Alabama, Clemson-South Carolina, Notre Dame-USC, and dozens of other rivalries are the highlight of every fans season."


Its a shame that its pretty much totally overshadowed by the NFL outside the US(in my experence anyway) as really it matchs up alot better with what soccer fans hold in esteem. A team should be inseperable from its local community with rivarlys streching over the decades and support passed down though the generations.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Yea exactly, I think that when you see how wild soccer fans are in Europe, college football fans/atmospheres would compare a lot better to them than NFL fans/atmospheres.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

BaylorGuy314 said:


> I would have to agree with you that USC's (and LA) fans are of the "What have you done for me lately" variety.
> 
> Want proof?
> 
> ...


Definitely agree with the Los Angeles talk (or bashing). Neither USC or UCLA deserve to be mentioned in a "best college football fans" or "best college atmosphere" talk. Their college football fans don't even deserve to be mentioned in the same sentence as any of the football teams listed here. 

BaylorGuy was talking about College Station's small population of 67,000 and still managed to average 80,000 fans. The town of Clemson, SC has a town population of about 10,000 and student population of 15,000--yet we averaged 80,000 fans a game! That means if every single student goes to the game (which they do) and every single citizen of town goes to the game (which probably 95% do), there is still 55,000 people truckin on down I-85 to come see the Tigers play in Death Valley. And we still average at least 75,000+ in our bad seasons.

Bottom line: LA doesn't know what it means to be apart of a serious football atmosphere. 

P.S. Don't think I'm saying that USC and UCLA aren't good teams, because that's obviously not true, but it would be better to see them get better support in front of a rowdier crowd.

P.P.S. Someone mentioned the Miami fans are similar to LA fans. Attendance records may show similarities, but I will tell you that when the Canes came to Clemson this year, they made some noise! They defintiely have a core group of die-hard fans, lots of yelling wars in downtown Clemson on Friday night.


----------



## thatchio (Aug 5, 2005)

Memorial Stadium in Minneapolis (for University of Minnesota)

Under Construction, 1924









Game in 1925









1930 outside









1955









It was torn down in 1992, though they first began building the aquatic center in the place of the field. I couldn't find a picture.

They (the Gophers) have played in the Metrodome (a little ways off campus) since 1982.

The new proposal:
50,000 seat stadium on campus. It'd be expandable to 80,000+.


----------



## NFLeuropefan (Feb 28, 2006)

How come Alabama gets no props???


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok I have collected a series of videos to prove Beaver Stadium shits on anything else especially in Ohio or Michigan

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=973311799033721177&q=penn+state&pl=true

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2598444503347122216&q=penn+state&pl=true

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6492830260688121315&q=penn+state&pl=true

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8355632382341409227&q=penn+state&pl=true

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3363474923296263482&q=penn+state&pl=true


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8355632382341409227&q=penn+state&pl=true


----------



## NFLeuropefan (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice, but Alabama still kicks ass...


----------



## th0m (Oct 14, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, how come I hear Zombie Nation in pretty much all of the PSU vids? And I've heard it in a lot of other sporting events as well. Kind of weird to me since while I was in the US not a whole lot of people liked my trance stuff, more of the band-stuff. Or is this just an exception to get crazy 'n all?


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

My Top 5 rivalries in College football(no order):
Texas vs Oklahoma
Michigan vs Ohio State
Alabama vs Auburn
Florida vs Florida State
Army vs Navy


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

th0m said:


> Just out of curiosity, how come I hear Zombie Nation in pretty much all of the PSU vids? And I've heard it in a lot of other sporting events as well. Kind of weird to me since while I was in the US not a whole lot of people liked my trance stuff, more of the band-stuff. Or is this just an exception to get crazy 'n all?


It has become a tradition at Beaver Stadium over the last few years. The beat of the song is played throughout the stadium while the crowd chants and jumps through most of the game, this is in cooperation with the "whiteout" which has everyone dresses in all white.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Beaver Stadium definitely seems to be an awesome place, I'd definitely love to get up there someday. I remember watching the Penn State-Ohio State this past season and wishing I was there, it looked like that place was rockin.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

The TV broadcast can not even compare


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

th0m said:


> Just out of curiosity, how come I hear Zombie Nation in pretty much all of the PSU vids? And I've heard it in a lot of other sporting events as well. Kind of weird to me since while I was in the US not a whole lot of people liked my trance stuff, more of the band-stuff. Or is this just an exception to get crazy 'n all?


Zombie Nation needs to die a very ghastly, fiery death. Ugh. Talk about dorky and overplayed in American sports. You can't go a timeout without hearing that shite! 

One of the best College Traditions is Wisconsin's Jump Around and their 5th quarter.

I personally enjoy the half stadium chant "Texas" while the other half chants "Fight", as well as Bevo, the Longhorn on the field 









... oh and cheerleaders in chaps!


----------



## NFLeuropefan (Feb 28, 2006)

Boy, she's got a nice bevo...


----------



## NFLeuropefan (Feb 28, 2006)

Check that, she's got a PAIR of nice bevos...


----------



## David Byrne (May 13, 2006)

40Acres said:


> and this mascot:


Best mascot ever.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Always thought Autzen and the O Ducks are freaking awesome


----------



## StuckInOklahoma (May 30, 2004)

*Woohoo*

I am making the trip to Oregon this September for the OU-UO game. I cannot wait! My two previous encounters with Duck fans - most recently the Holiday Bowl in December - have been pleasant and i'm sure it'll be the same up in Autzen this fall. You guys have an amazing fanbase for school not known for its football. There must've been 7,000(Owen Fiel seats 84,000 +)of you guys at Owen Field in 04'. Not only did you guys sell your allotment but there were many Duck fans scattered throughout the stadium that day. Quite the trip from Oregon to Oklahoma. 

Can you tell me where the visitors are going to be seated in the stadium? It looks small but rather intimidating. 

Here's a photo from the 04' game. Oregon has great fans.


----------



## el pato (Aug 3, 2004)

*yes I can...*

If you look at the scoreboard from the field the visitors are seated to the left between the scoreboard and the big pressbox. It'll be fun to have Oklahoma coming to town in September. A lot will be on the line for both sides. The place should be pretty rockin.

I think Autzen seats like 54,000 but they always cram in around 60,000.


----------



## Simmo79 (Mar 22, 2006)

I love this thread - from this Outsiders perspective (Aussie) CFB pwns NFL


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

*Check out this atmosphere!!!*

UT BEATS FLORDIA 30 to 28 !!! 

This isnt my video but this is an example of how crazy the fans get!!! VOLS FOREVER!!!


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Brent H. said:


> Shame they lost that game, I cant stand Miami.
> 
> Ive been to Memorial Stadium a few times, twice for Carolina Panthers games, and in 1993 for homecoming against East Tenn. State. Id like to go back, maybe next time Wake Forest takes the trip to Death Valley. You know, Groves Stadium's noise and homefield advantage isnt anywhere near what Mem. Stadium is, but the Tigers always seem to have a lot of trouble when they come to Winston-Salem.


Yea unfortunately we lost there this year too. We go there again next year but I expect a different result, Ivan Maisel's preseason Top 25 came out and we're #11, hopefully we'll be able to fulfill our teams possibilities this season.


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Simmo79 said:


> I love this thread - from this Outsiders perspective (Aussie) CFB pwns NFL


huh?


----------



## StuckInOklahoma (May 30, 2004)

asohn said:


> huh?


I think he's trying to say that College Football is better than the NFL. I agree.


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2006)

I think hes saying that from his...Australian? perspective, College Football is Much better than the NFL. I would have to agree, I love the Tennessee Titans and go to all there games but the emotion of SEC football(excluding vandy and kentucky) is just amazing. I will probably get called out for this but i dont think the other confrences are close to the Big Ten and SEC. Im sorry but going throught either one undefeated is nearly if not impossible. When UT went without a loss in 98 it took some pretty lucky plays to get there. Going undefeated in the pac 10 etc. is not the same. Almost all the big players in the Big Ten and SEC have AMAZING college football atmospheres. GOD I CANT WAIT TILL FOOTBALL SEASON!!!


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

I agree with you about that but I also might include the ACC. I'd rank the SEC first with the Big 10 and ACC tied for second. The past couple of years have been off years for the big 3 (Virginia Tech, Miami, Florida State) but they're usually all ranked in the top 10. Along with that get ready for Clemson (I know, I know maybe a little bit of a biased remark but it isn't without reason). As I said in a previous post we're preseason ranked #11 and we have been recruiting like crazy, I read an article on Collegefootballnews.com that said "The drama is over and Clemson is on the verge of being a powerhouse once again like it hasn't been since the late 1980's". Not saying we're necessarily gonna win the nat'l championship this year, but keep your eyes open. 

What I like about the ACC and SEC is that a lot of our teams share states and are rivals. Florida-Florida St, Clemson-South Carolina, and Georgia-Georgia Tech are always great games. Along with that Georgia and Clemson are somewhat rivals since we play every 4 years and are only about an hour and a half away from one another.

Concerning the conferences it's tough to leave out the Big 12 because Texas-Oklahoma-Nebraska are usually always up there too. The SEC is by far the toughest conference though, it's basically impossible to match up to the Florida, Georgia, LSU, Alabama, Auburn, Tennessee combo. All 6 of them are all consistently top 10 teams.

The only conference that isn't as impressive is the Pac-10, there's always teams with good records but then when bowl season comes you'll see teams like Oregon who go 10-1 lose to a team that's either barely ranked or not ranked at all (i.e. vs Oklahoma last year). Anyway, sorry for rambling I just can't wait for football season and I will talk about it any chance I get.


----------



## Miaminole (Jul 17, 2005)

I personally love the FSU-UF rivalry. Florida State's atmosphere is great. The Miami-FSU rivalry is also extraordinary.


----------



## StuckInOklahoma (May 30, 2004)

This thread is making me so anxious. It's one thing to be a fan of a team but to be a student at a university is another.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

StuckInOklahoma said:


> This thread is making me so anxious. It's one thing to be a fan of a team but to be a student at a university is another.


Yea I totally hear ya on that one. The fall is just such an amazing time on campus because it's all just a buzz waiting for Saturday.


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

StuckInOklahoma said:


> This thread is making me so anxious.


Sorry, could't resist


----------



## StuckInOklahoma (May 30, 2004)

40Acres said:


> Sorry, could't resist



It's all good. Things will be back to norm come the first weekend in October


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

You want to talk about the past?

56-39-5

As in 56 wins, 39 losses, and 5 ties.

Wake me up when you go on a 17 game win streak and make this series respectable on OU's part. It's not likely with your O line. 

Hook 'em.

National Champs, playa!


----------



## StuckInOklahoma (May 30, 2004)

40Acres said:


> You want to talk about the past?
> 
> 56-39-5
> 
> ...


Hmmm, we'll talk about the past then. Most of those 56 wins came prior to 1950. Tell me this, were you alive in 1950? Since then the series is pretty even and i'm willing to gauge that the series became heated during this time span. Better yet, do you remember when Texas won their titles in the late 60s/early 70s with former Sooner great DKR? Oh the irony, they even named the stadium after Him! Yeah, that's right he's an OKLAHOMAN. Do you forget that Texas was one of the last teams to integrate African Americans into its squad? That's what Texas had to pride itself for years! You guys were due; it's been 35 years so I can't knock on that. I'll let the important stuff do the talking:

National Championships:
Oklahoma 7
Texas 4

Conf Championships:
Oklahoma 37
Texas 28

Heismans:
Oklahoma 4
Texas 2

Bowl Victories 
Oklahoma 24
Texas 22

P.S. I believe 06' will be a defensive battle - a la 2001. Your thoughts? BTW, I haven't spoken with Texas fans on the issue of the game going to a home and home/The Dump AKA Cotton Bowl. What's your take on that? And just recently, ABC approached the idea of having this year's game at night for its Prime Time schedule. I believe both schools turned down this idea for obvious reasons with the fairgrounds not being the best of areas to be at close to midnight after the game. It would make for an incredible atmostphere though.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

^^^This is gonna get ugly, lets try and not get into a fight and get this thread closed.


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

StuckInOklahoma said:


> National Championships:
> Oklahoma 7
> Texas 4
> 
> ...


Major NCAA infractions:
Oklahoma 6
Texas 0

Clean program there, that got you all of those bowl wins. It also got you a rap sheet of paying players to leave the Texas borders, cars, cocaine, and firearms under the rube Barry Switzer.





















StuckInOklahoma said:


> Hmmm, we'll talk about the past then. Most of those 56 wins came prior to 1950. Tell me this, were you alive in 1950? Since then the series is pretty even and i'm willing to gauge that the series became heated during this time span. Better yet, do you remember when Texas won their titles in the late 60s/early 70s with former Sooner great DKR? Oh the irony, they even named the stadium after Him! Yeah, that's right he's an OKLAHOMAN. Do you forget that Texas was one of the last teams to integrate African Americans into its squad? That's what Texas had to pride itself for years! You guys were due; it's been 35 years so I can't knock on that. I'll let the important stuff do the talking:


Ahhh ... the famous "since 1950" arguement that every okie has long since memorized and perfected to suit their psyche.



> P.S. I believe 06' will be a defensive battle - a la 2001. Your thoughts? BTW, I haven't spoken with Texas fans on the issue of the game going to a home and home/The Dump AKA Cotton Bowl. What's your take on that? And just recently, ABC approached the idea of having this year's game at night for its Prime Time schedule. I believe both schools turned down this idea for obvious reasons with the fairgrounds not being the best of areas to be at close to midnight after the game. It would make for an incredible atmostphere though.


My prediction ... 100% chance of Bomar being laid out all over the field, UT's Defense is far and away better than OUs Oline, i mean FAR AND AWAY. Peterson may be hurt by the 2nd weekend in October behind that line. 

UT's OLine is a solid veteran squad and much better than OU's Dline, which will open up J. Charles all day long.

UT's receivers are the spotlight of the team next year, and with a rookie QB, that, and the running game will be no prob. 

UT wins going away in 2006.


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

Since its a all Football thread now im posting more pictures of the Patriots Fans


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

What's the story behind the Swiss cheese and the Green Bay Packers?


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

> What's the story behind the Swiss cheese and the Green Bay Packers?


Because Wisconsion is a big cheese producer.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Canadian Chocho said:


> sorry to spark controversy again but wouldn't it be better to bunch all Gridiron together instead of makeing a strictly NFL thread?
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...


When everything is very segregated like that I think it makes the forum boring and readers are less likely to read topics they might not otherwise read. Why shrink the forum down by league? I think its fine for those who have interest in only a few topics, but makes it harder to find topics or things one might not know about.

For example, if you make just an NFL thread, then how many here are going to simply avoid it all together since they don't like the NFL?


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Scba said:


> And this is why there isn't a roof, Europe, before you get there.


:yes:

I would love to see a soccer game being played in Europe with the same kind of temperature conditions as last years NFC Championship. -18 C. 

While I was ready to blow my brains out when the Packers lost the game, I now have nothing but respect for the Giants for running the gauntlet in Dallas, frozen Green Bay, and beating the supposed greatest team ever.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Probally the winner for the "Its so wrong, but I cant stop laughing" sign.

Bears fan at the Chicago-New Orleans NFC Championship.


----------



## dfrench8456 (Jul 8, 2008)

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Probally the winner for the "Its so wrong, but I cant stop laughing" sign.
> 
> Bears fan at the Chicago-New Orleans NFC Championship.


Thats hilarius but so wrong.


----------



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> :yes:
> 
> I would love to see a soccer game being played in Europe with the same kind of temperature conditions as last years NFC Championship. -18 C.


All you have to do is go to Moscow. The Russians play soccer in freezing conditions on a regular basis.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Unfortunately the only European games that make it on over here are Champions League, Premiership and occasional Serie A matches. I can't say that I have ever seen a Bundesliga, La Liga game, mutch less a Dutch, French, Russian or other top league game. Even with a couple different channels thats about it.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

salaverryo said:


> All you have to do is go to Moscow. The Russians play soccer in freezing conditions on a regular basis.


alright! The Russians are the real men of Europe. I think I will cheer them on in the next Euro Tournament. 



Benn said:


> Unfortunately the only European games that make it on over here are Champions League, Premiership and occasional Serie A matches. I can't say that I have ever seen a Bundesliga, La Liga game, mutch less a Dutch, French, Russian or other top league game. Even with a couple different channels thats about it.


Bungesliga and La Liga are shown regulary on Fox Soccer Channel/Gol TV. The others you listed are never shown, unfortunaley.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't had FSC in almost a year, and that must be new because they never used to. I haven't had Gol TV, the other more international sports channel Setanta shows a good deal of Premiership games as well as Rugby and Aussie Rules Football (which is just fantastic).

However real Football is about to start up around here which can't come soon enough. Opening Monday Night Vikings/Packers, and Aaron Rodgers officially gets introduced to Jared Allen, Kevin Williams and Pat Williams. Now that I can't wait for:cheers:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

HOF game baby, Jim Sorgi is going down!

and i get to see these two fine gentlemen inducted in Canton


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

Brett Favre is such a brat, he retired, he cant just say "o, change my mind, im back, make me the starter" This is so unfair to Aaron Rogers. Everyone says he is unproven, so was Romo, Both Mannings, Favre, etc etc etc. 

I think the Packers are bigger then Favre, Who is a mediocre Quarterback at best, As many Touchdowns as he has thrown, he has thrown the most interceptions, only one championship, and only HUGE numbers because he was a gun slinger, and half were intercepted. Legend my ass. Rogers would be an Upgrade.


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

en1044 said:


> HOF game baby, Jim Sorgi is going down!
> 
> and i get to see these two fine gentlemen inducted in Canton


Who are they? sorry, dont recognize them at all.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

salaverryo said:


> All you have to do is go to Moscow. The Russians play soccer in freezing conditions on a regular basis.


Isn't their off-season during the winter?


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Benn said:


> I haven't had FSC in almost a year, and that must be new because they never used to. I haven't had Gol TV, the other more international sports channel Setanta shows a good deal of Premiership games as well as Rugby and Aussie Rules Football (which is just fantastic).
> 
> However *real Football *is about to start up around here which can't come soon enough. Opening Monday Night Vikings/Packers, and Aaron Rodgers officially gets introduced to Jared Allen, Kevin Williams and Pat Williams. Now that I can't wait for:cheers:


:cheers:

Yeah, that first game should be good. I am (and probally the rest of Wisconsin) dying to see A-Rod in action.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Big Texan said:


> Brett Favre is such a brat, he retired, he cant just say "o, change my mind, im back, make me the starter" This is so unfair to Aaron Rogers. Everyone says he is unproven, so was Romo, Both Mannings, Favre, etc etc etc.
> 
> I think the Packers are bigger then Favre, Who is a mediocre Quarterback at best, As many Touchdowns as he has thrown, he has thrown the most interceptions, only one championship, and only HUGE numbers because he was a gun slinger, and half were intercepted. Legend my ass. Rogers would be an Upgrade.


I agree. As much as I love Brett, he screwed us and put us in a tough spot. The job was already handed to Rodgers. Taking that job away from Rodgers (who sat on the bench patientely), on another Favre whim, does make Favre bigger than the Packers organization. And he isnt. Now we have either find somebody to trade him to, release him (of course, to the hated Vikings), or pay him, along with 3 other quarterbacks. 

I dont agree that Favre is a mediocre quarterback, though. He is among the top quarterbacks to ever play the game, perhaps in the top five. In his advanced age, he is still among the most elite in the NFL. How could he not be, with basically a hold on every major passing record? All that, without really a premier Jerry Rice calibur WR. Yes, he is a wild, gunsligner type q.b. who has cost us dearly (this years NFC Championship and numeous playoff games). But he is also probally the most inventive and exciting q.b. to ever play football. He is certainly a legend. His career start record alone qualifies him that status. Take note, that for years, Favre was allowed to go wild under Mike Sherman--who gave him free reign to force the ball into double coverage.


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

A-Rod...what?


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Big Texan said:


> A-Rod...what?


Aaron Rodgers....although I agree, it does sound stupid since "Rodgers" doesn't contain the sound "rod".


----------



## Big Texan (Jun 4, 2008)

Lets just stick with Aaron Rodgers, and it is time for him to show us why the packers made him a top 3 pic a few years ago.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

koolio said:


> Isn't their off-season during the winter?


Yes, it was an outright lie. The Russian league plays during the summer. I guess the only time their playing in cold conditions would be at the beginning and at the end of their season.


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> :yes:
> 
> I would love to see a soccer game being played in Europe with the same kind of temperature conditions as last years NFC Championship. -18 C.


off. 

There is a reason behind soccer not being played at those temperatures. Firstly the chances of injury are made a lot higher although a lot of Americans say football is a bit of a pussy sport the fact is you have players sprinting and hacking at each others legs and add in that with the amount of jumping and sprinting that is required it can cause an increase in serious injuries. Also it affects the bounce of the ball which isn't a great help either. They do play in snow but if the pitch is frozen the game is called off. Maybe you will apreciate this photo.










Sorry for taking this forum off topic. 
:cheers: Heres to a great 2008 NFL season for you guys. If it’s on at a decent time and on a channel I have I will watch it see what the fuss is about. Not sure if I will understand what’s going on but all the same I’m sure I will understand after while and either way I’m sure its well worth seeing if it’s on.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

berkshire royal said:


> off.
> 
> There is a reason behind soccer not being played at those temperatures. Firstly the chances of injury are made a lot higher although a lot of Americans say football is a bit of a pussy sport the fact is you have players sprinting and hacking at each others legs and add in that with the amount of jumping and sprinting that is required it can cause an increase in serious injuries. Also it affects the bounce of the ball which isn't a great help either. They do play in snow but if the pitch is frozen the game is called off. Maybe you will apreciate this photo.
> 
> ...


Make sure you watch the Playoffs if anything. If you can get a big time college game i recommend watching that.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

berkshire royal said:


> off.
> 
> There is a reason behind soccer not being played at those temperatures. Firstly the chances of injury are made a lot higher although a lot of Americans say football is a bit of a pussy sport the fact is you have players sprinting and hacking at each others legs and add in that with the amount of jumping and sprinting that is required it can cause an increase in serious injuries. Also it affects the bounce of the ball which isn't a great help either. They do play in snow but if the pitch is frozen the game is called off. Maybe you will apreciate this photo.
> 
> ...


yeah, I can understand. Just joking about the snow and soccer thing. Maybe the weather argument should be aimed at rugby fans.  It would be cool to see a big soccer match played in the frozen winter. I would like to see how extreme climates affect play. 

Glad to hear that your interested in the NFL this year. Always nice to see people in other countries take some interest in American football, which is rare. Its initially a difficult sport to understand and get into. After watching a bit of it and getting to know the rules, you might actually find it very fun to watch.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

I tuned into what I believe was the AFL last night, inside a dome or something, and it was San Jose against Philly, and considering i've never watched the game a lot it wasn't too bad.

It seemed a bit too stop/start for my liking, but then I suppose thats a difference in sporting culture. Was like having one moment of really exciting stuff, then a break for 2 minutes. But when it was going the crowd noise was pretty impressive! Considering it was inside a dome I was a bit surprised!

But like I said the sport wasn't the worst thing in the world, i'm gonna have to get used to it as i'm coming to America (Indiana infact) to study for a year, and was defo planning on taking in the sports!

The Colts are top of my list!


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Myself could never really get into arena football. Part of the excitment of regular football is the amount of space to let the big plays happen.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

matthemod said:


> I tuned into what I believe was the AFL last night, inside a dome or something, and it was San Jose against Philly, and considering i've never watched the game a lot it wasn't too bad.
> 
> It seemed a bit too stop/start for my liking, but then I suppose thats a difference in sporting culture. Was like having one moment of really exciting stuff, then a break for 2 minutes. But when it was going the crowd noise was pretty impressive! Considering it was inside a dome I was a bit surprised!
> 
> ...


Yeah that was the AFL championship game. Ill be honest i really dont care for the AFL (most of the players were the ones who couldnt cut it in the NFL) but i did watch that game. I can see why breaks in the game can be annoying if you dont really watch it often but remember this- American football is like a chess match. You take it one move (or play) at a time and see how the defense reacts.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

matthemod said:


> I tuned into what I believe was the AFL last night, inside a dome or something, and it was San Jose against Philly, and considering i've never watched the game a lot it wasn't too bad.
> 
> It seemed a bit too stop/start for my liking, but then I suppose thats a difference in sporting culture. Was like having one moment of really exciting stuff, then a break for 2 minutes. But when it was going the crowd noise was pretty impressive! Considering it was inside a dome I was a bit surprised!
> 
> ...


Alot of people from other countries initially complain about the stop and start part of the sport. But the time between plays is barely noticeable when you really get into the game or understand the circumstances. I

I really think you should check out going to a Colts game. They are building a new, cool looking stadium too. I think you will have a great time. Definely, check out your college sports teams too, especially football and basketball. Are you going to Indiana University btw?


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

nomarandlee said:


> ^^ Myself could never really get into arena football. Part of the excitment of regular football is the amount of space to let the big plays happen.


yeah, I agree. Its sort of like indoor soccer. Its exciting, but not as filling as the real deal.


----------



## matthemod (Apr 8, 2008)

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Alot of people from other countries initially complain about the stop and start part of the sport. But the time between plays is barely noticeable when you really get into the game or understand the circumstances. I
> 
> I really think you should check out going to a Colts game. They are building a new, cool looking stadium too. I think you will have a great time. Definely, check out your college sports teams too, especially football and basketball. Are you going to Indiana University btw?


I suppose being brought up going to see my local football (soccer) team i've gotten used to the, in relation to American Football, faster pace of the game. But what En1044 said about it being similar to Chess makes it a bit clearer to understand.

Yeah I am going to I.U. at Bloomington, leaving in about 2 weeks infact! Really looking forward to it, especially since seeing the new Colts stadium on here! Do want to check out a game, and who knows I might really like it! (as long as i'm not in those infamous dodgy seats  )


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

matthemod said:


> I suppose being brought up going to see my local football (soccer) team i've gotten used to the, in relation to American Football, faster pace of the game. But what En1044 said about it being similar to Chess makes it a bit clearer to understand.
> 
> Yeah I am going to I.U. at Bloomington, leaving in about 2 weeks infact! Really looking forward to it, especially since seeing the new Colts stadium on here! Do want to check out a game, and who knows I might really like it! (as long as i'm not in those infamous dodgy seats  )


yeah, its a bit slower...but thats because of the strategy involved with the game. 

IU is supposed to be a pretty cool college. I think you will like it there. The school has a legendary basketball team and they should be pretty decent this year. I recommend going to a game there, in the student section. 

Have fun! :cheers:


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

matthemod said:


> I suppose being brought up going to see my local football (soccer) team i've gotten used to the, in relation to American Football, faster pace of the game. But what En1044 said about it being similar to Chess makes it a bit clearer to understand.
> 
> Yeah I am going to I.U. at Bloomington, leaving in about 2 weeks infact! Really looking forward to it, especially since seeing the new Colts stadium on here! Do want to check out a game, and who knows I might really like it! (as long as i'm not in those infamous dodgy seats  )


What dodgy seats? Didn't you hear what the experts had to say? There are NO seats with obstructed views :lol:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

matthemod said:


> I suppose being brought up going to see my local football (soccer) team i've gotten used to the, in relation to American Football, faster pace of the game. But what En1044 said about it being similar to Chess makes it a bit clearer to understand.
> 
> Yeah I am going to I.U. at Bloomington, leaving in about 2 weeks infact! Really looking forward to it, especially since seeing the new Colts stadium on here! Do want to check out a game, and who knows I might really like it! (as long as i'm not in those infamous dodgy seats  )


oh IU, good choice my friend. Its a big party school. As other posters said, really try to hit up some basketball games. IU isnt really a football school, its a basketball school, but ou will get to see some good Big Ten games. Being in Indiana, maybe you could make the trek up to South Bend and see college football in its finest form at Notre Dame.


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

If Notre Dame win more than 3 or 4 games, they were an absolute joke last year.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Bump for my fellow NFL fans


----------



## backupcoolmen (Jul 24, 2008)

Eagles are gonna eat the cowboys alive tonight


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Scba said:


> No. There's a huge difference between college fans and pro fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I was at that game, too (front row/south end zone). It was a BIG playoff win against the Seattle Seahawks and INCREDIBLE FUN!

BTW, the University of Wisconsin's band (see the post on page one) will play at at least one Packers home game each season, too - the Badgers are as popular statewide in Wisconsin as are the Packers. UW's pep band played at that 'snow globe' playoff game, too.

:cheers1:

(Too bad they had to lose the conference championship game there the following week against the New York Giants in -20C weather... hno: )

Mike


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ I hated that game. Bastards.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

TOPIC: NFL *Fan Emotions *


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Black mass in TX


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> ^^ I hated that game. Bastards.


Is that why you dont like me?


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

backupcoolmen said:


> Eagles are gonna eat the cowboys alive tonight


Great game! The two best teams in the NFL, in my opinion.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Judge Phillip Banks said:


> Is that why you dont like me?


I'd say that the game gave me an overall boost of hatred towards Wisconsin by a good 98%.


The only good thing left in that state is the badger's basketball team.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> I'd say that the game gave me an overall boost of hatred towards Wisconsin by a good 98%.
> 
> 
> The only good thing left in that state is the badger's basketball team.


:lol:

Well, the Badgers are good during the season and unfortunaley always run into hot teams in the tournament (Davidson!).

And I think the game winning Al Harris interception return against Hasselbeck was even more of a gut punch then last years loss.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ 

"We want the ball and we're gonna score" is fucking embarrassing (Romo messing up during a field goal embarrassing)... but scoring the first two TD's in a game BACK TO BACK... only to have your ass completely creamed the rest of the game? With as many pro bowlers that Seattle had! Karma took away Shaun Alexander's career away for that one. *disgruntled*


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> ^^
> 
> "We want the ball and we're gonna score" is fucking embarrassing (Romo messing up during a field goal embarrassing)... but scoring the first two TD's in a game BACK TO BACK... only to have your ass completely creamed the rest of the game? With as many pro bowlers that Seattle had! Karma took away Shaun Alexander's career away for that one. *disgruntled*


Yeah, I actually thought the game was over after the two touchdowns. 

Seattle had a great team and I think they were robbed in the Super Bowl by the refs.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Seattle raising the 12th man flag... it gets particularly loud when they actually raise it at 1:03


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Big Texan said:


> Lets just stick with Aaron Rodgers, and it is time for him to show us why the packers made him a top 3 pic a few years ago.


looking pretty good so far. Lets see how he does against the 'Boys on Sunday.


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

mgk920 said:


> And I was at that game, too (front row/south end zone). It was a BIG playoff win against the Seattle Seahawks and INCREDIBLE FUN!


Some of the best games I've ever been in where in elements. To hell with a roof. I watched a game in a rainstorm and couldn't have any more fun that what I did. Great times. People don't understand.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ Ofcourse. They're usually fans of a sport where any contact to the leg means means fetal position for half an hour.


We should compile a list of NFL starters with (major) injuries.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> ^^ Ofcourse. They're usually fans of a sport where any contact to the leg means means fetal position for half an hour.
> 
> 
> We should compile a list of NFL starters with (major) injuries.


yeah thats something that bothers me about soccer. Its almost like the NBA with all the flopping and crying to the refs.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

What do you think about Janikowski?How far he can kick a ball?


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

the atmosphere i pretty boring...theres no chants, people jumping as "ultras" do.

theres no comparative between the atmosphere of argentina football league and nfl


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

if you see this type of atmosphere in nfl...let me know...because they wont have something like this.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

we dont want to be crazy lunatics like soccer fans. Football fan emotions are different in our intensity.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah, because it's not even the same sport. Do you go to a tennis match or basketball game with streamers and flares and air horns?


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

thats just bad form.

Football fans are crazy, but not so crazy that they do stupid shit to show their pride and the game has to be stopped.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi again, the times that a match became stopped you can count it with your fingers, is pretty hard that something like that succed.

I dont say that if the hand egg fans dont sing, jump, play fireworks are less passionated than football fans.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

pedro_auriazul said:


> Hi again, the times that a match became stopped you can count it with your fingers, is pretty hard that something like that succed.
> 
> I dont say that if the hand egg fans dont sing, jump, play fireworks are less passionated than football fans.


Before you go say ignorant things like this, you should go and learn something about the NFL.

BTW, chants and jumping...that doesn't help your team win over here.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

pedro_auriazul said:


> the atmosphere i pretty boring...theres no chants, people jumping as "ultras" do.
> 
> theres no comparative between the atmosphere of argentina football league and nfl


Could part of it be that flares, weapons, fireworks, and banners large enough to obstruct the view of the persons sitting next to you aren't allowed in just about any United States or Canadian sporting venue?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Pedro, I guess i have to educate you. *sigh*































To talk about something you know nothing about or have never experienced is just stupid.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

en1044 said:


> Before you go say ignorant things like this, you should go and learn something about the NFL.
> 
> BTW, chants and jumping...that doesn't help your team win over here.


well, in soccer when the people begin to jump and sing the team that they are supporting increase their level impressing.

is in case of soccer...also to enjoy more a match jumping and singing instead of watching it quite.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

pedro_auriazul said:


> well, in soccer when the people begin to jump and sing the team that they are supporting increase their level impressing.
> 
> is in case of soccer...also to enjoy more a match jumping and singing instead of watching it quite.


do you mean to say "watching the game quietly?"


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Pedro is clearly being a provincial hater but there is no reason to mock the guy's English.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

nomarandlee said:


> Pedro is clearly being a provincial hater but there is no reason to mock the guy's English.


Im not mocking his english. I honestly didnt understand what he was saying and was trying to clarify.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry if you really didn't know, to me his phrasing seemed rather clear.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

nomarandlee said:


> Sorry if you really didn't know, to me his phrasing seemed rather clear.


Yes, and i thought I understood what he said as well. Theres nothing wrong with making sure, it tends to make conversations go by a little easier. 

And Pedro, take a look at the Clemson/Miami clip i posted. See how loud that is? Thats a typical college football atmosphere.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^I still can't get over the Steven Fry thing. The look on his face when the jets fly over is priceless.

I remember being bummed at a CU game once: "Bah, they only sent A-10's, we must not be that big of a deal this year."


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

en1044 said:


> Pedro, I guess i have to educate you. *sigh*


that was a cool video. I love Stephen Fry.


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

That facade is beautiful. It reminds me of Florida State's Stadium.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

en1044 said:


> do you mean to say "watching the game quietly?"


yes...


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

pedro_auriazul said:


> yes...


Ok, well we are anything but quiet when we watch the game.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

en1044 said:


> Yes, and i thought I understood what he said as well. Theres nothing wrong with making sure, it tends to make conversations go by a little easier.
> 
> And Pedro, take a look at the Clemson/Miami clip i posted. See how loud that is? Thats a typical college football atmosphere.


Hi again, the video that i must enjoy was of florida state...

I greet to mark my english mistake so i can improve it...everybody have mistakes men.

In my appreciation the atmosphere of the college football is too much better than nfl, maybe because of the ages of t he people who asist to watch the matches.

these are some pictures of mexican "american football" called onefa...its a college league and this is the "derby"

some many games between unam vs i.p.n. occured violence because in some public universities exists somes groups called "porros" who are like bad students and use these kind of games to show off their life's frustrations.










ipn fans









itesm borregos fans










more fans of ipn "aguilas blancas"









5 de mayo of aguilas blancas, i think is the only supporter group of "football" in mexico...


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

^cool videos and pictures. Hope the game catches on big down there.


----------



## Ganis (Jan 3, 2009)

please drop the Soccer talk. We are talking about Football, Not Futbal.


----------



## KyleinOKC (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

^^^^ Sure are a lot of college pics and vids in the NFL thread^^^^
This thread needs a serious purging of the crap.

Anyway, here's a blast from the past


----------



## JJG (Aug 4, 2010)

eMKay said:


> ^^^^ Sure are a lot of college pics and vids in the NFL thread^^^^
> This thread needs a serious purging of the crap.
> 
> Anyway, here's a blast from the past


He's an Okie, what do you expect?

Anyway, PRO football fans in Texas:

*'Boys*

































































*Texans*
































































and one jackass:


----------

